# temperature question



## wulf52 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a bba x800 pro overclocked to 507.60/531.90 (core/mem). Temps seem to max out at 33 idle and 49-50 load. Fan settings are at default. Are these temps OK, "normal"???

Thanks


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Mar 4, 2005)

_I've been doing some research "googling" etc on those temps for you and myself
as mine are around the same temperatures and from what i can gether they are
ok mate, nothing to worry about at all, nice overclock by the way._


----------

